# DetailingWorld Review - Valet Pro MAximum Shine Tyre Gel



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review Valet Pro Maximum Shine Tyre Gel*

*Introduction:*
ValetPRO introduces Maximum Shine Tyre Gel
Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is the latest offering in the expanding ValetPRO product range. It has been specially designed for vehicle owners who want to restore the look of their tyres and give them a long lasting, durable high-gloss finish.
Whether you're a detailing professional or not, like all of the amazing products in the ValetPRO range, Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is specially formulated to be simple and easy to use. Just apply using a ValetPRO Applicator sponge, leave to dwell and then buff off if desired. Repeat application steps for a higher gloss finish.
Maximum Shine Tyre Gel has been developed by ValetPRO's R&D team to eliminate product sling. This means that when applied it stays on the tyre and isn't thrown off on to your vehicle's bodywork. Equally as good is the fresh citrus fragrance making it pleasant to use with no harsh chemical smell.
During testing Maximum Shine Tyre Gel outperformed competitor products by lasting longer, resisting rain and harsh weather conditions better and eradicating product sling more effectively.

*The Product:*









Comes in the traditional Style Valet Pro Packaging a 500ml White Bottle with good instructions on how to use










*The Method:*

The tyre Gel was applied with a sponge applicator to a fairly clean tyre ( this had only been washed not degreased etc)

Tyre before you can see its fairly clean -


















Applying the product 



























You can see the shine it gives here 









*Price:*

This product was supplied via Valetpro -

Maximum Shine Tyre Gel is available in 500ml bottles and, priced at RRP £11.99, can be purchased from ValetPRO dealers nationwide. For your nearest stockist visit www.valetpro.eu.
The finished article 









*Would I use it again?:*
Yes if I was looking for a really shiny tyre dressing I prefer a more matt finish - but I think this will give Meguiars Endurance Tyre shine a run for its money

*Conclusion:*

Leaves a Really high glossy shiny Finish if that's your thing then this is definitely worth trying out - let the pictures do the talking




























"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Great review, thanks. Any experience of sling, beyond Valet Pros inherently biased statements? Is it quite easy to remove from paint/alloys if smudged?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cookeh said:


> Great review, thanks. Any experience of sling, beyond Valet Pros inherently biased statements? Is it quite easy to remove from paint/alloys if smudged?


havent been out as yet so dont know on sling they do mention to wipe excess product away

seems easy enough to remove from alloys :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d love it if you could post a follow up regarding longevity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmm its pricier than meg tyre gel.

meg tyre gell is tad smaller at 473ml but can get under a tenner.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent review and the results look really good. Longevity is always the crucial thing with tyre products so a feedback would be great.

Personally I have never got on with tyre 'gel's' as they can be very messy both to apply and in terms of sling plus they can sit 'sticky' on the tyre walls.
For this reason I progressed to Car Pro PERL which, being water based can be diluted to the required strength or used neat. Decent longevity, ease of use and superb economy while feeling dry to the touch is why PERL is my choice. 

Got to say the Valet pro Gel appears to give a glossier finish. Looking forward to reading your follow up.

Harry


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Great review whizzer.

Personally i am not a fan off ultra gloss megga shiny tyres, it makes the car look like its been done by cheap car wash. I’ve gone to Gyeon Tyre but still use Megs every now and again. Megs i can rub down after initial application, so I wonder if this might be the same.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So this is a picture from the Weekend after heavy rain and driving a fair few miles


----------

